# Whats under the cap?



## Hendrik2vape (26/7/15)

The staple/arched clapton coil is under my hood now whats underneath yours ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (26/7/15)

I quess I'm a flavour chaser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/7/15)

That's a fantastic looking coil @Hendrik2vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/7/15)

Hendrik2vape said:


> The staple/arched clapton coil is under my hood now whats underneath yours ?




Hey man,

Not sure if you know but i think maby add a option for both cause most people think you either have one or the other and in fact thats far from the truth. You can have both also.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (26/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Not sure if you know but i think maby add a option for both cause most people think you either have one or the other and in fact thats far from the truth. You can have both also.



That clapton he posted being a prime example. Claptons seem to give nice flavour and vapour. If you have the watts to power it of course

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/7/15)

Simple build for Sunday dual 22g 8 wrap with a 3.5mm ID







Last night was thus bad boy





















I too think there should be an option for both flavour and vapor. Both these builds taste great, and they chuck too. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

Flavour most important... if I need clouds I bring out my Billow 2 with Monster Melons juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendrik2vape (26/7/15)

S


Paulie said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Not sure if you know but i think maby add a option for both cause most people think you either have one or the other and in fact thats far from the truth. You can have both also.


Sorry man i just added the other choice enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape (26/7/15)

Some color shot of that clapton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (26/7/15)

My first dual clapton, courtesy of UD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape (26/7/15)

Looks nice Dirge awesome flavour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirge (26/7/15)

Hendrik2vape said:


> Looks nice Dirge awesome flavour
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great clouds too. 0.4ohm @70watts with 80VG juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape (26/7/15)

I also love my zipper coils 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (10/8/15)

My second attempt at Fused clapton...










at 150 watt is chows juice like madness...
and it not firing fast enough... probably need a thinner gauge wire





Comparison with the first attempt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (11/8/15)




----------

